# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Quien va a ir FISM 2006?

## Alejandro Diaz

Es cribo esto por si alguien va podriamos vernos en el proximo FISM o algo.
no?

----------


## ignoto

Yo no voy.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pues mira casualmente, del 20 de Marzo al 25 estoy en Suecia, pero en Gotteborg no en Estocolmo.

¿Tu tienes intención de ir Alejandro o solo era por comentarlo?

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Yo no voy.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

No es por fardear (hacerme el interesante)ni nada de eso poro yo si hire.

----------


## ignoto

Yo no voy.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

No pretendia ofender con lo de "era por comentarlo"... no me refería a que fardes.

¿Sabes si hay alguna forma de ir en plan viaje organizado o algo así, o hay vas a buscar billete de avión, alojamiento, la entrada, etc....?

Un saludo.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Ok, ignoto esta claro que vas al congresso de ALMUSSAFES 2006, pero no al de FISM.
Ay que decir las cosas claras como tu las dices...

----------


## ignoto

Yo no voy.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Asi me gusta un mago que diga las cosas claras. TU SI QUE SABES!!

----------


## ignoto

Yo no voy.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Alguien sabe lo que le pasa a ignoto, se a dopao o se a fumado algo8)  parece una grabacion de un loro en un CD rayado. 
No pasa nada ignoto ya se te pasara....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Yo no voy.


A ver si loque pasa es que forea a la par que jeuga al pocker con los amigotes y nos está comunicando sus intenciones en cada mano?!?!?!?!

Pues que lo sepas, TENGO CINCO ASES! Chincha.

----------


## ignoto

Yo no voy.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Yo no voy.


¿Os ha quedado a alguno claro si al final VA o NO VA Ignoto al FISM o a ALMUSSAFES?


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A mi no.

----------


## ignoto

Yo no voy.

----------


## track

> Yo no voy.


jajajajajajajaja

Yo tampoco!

----------


## ignoto

Yo no voy.

----------


## ossiris

Para mi que esta sumando respuestas para llegar a las 2000, por ahi le prometieron algo a cambio cuando llegue, algun area Secretisima deonde solo acceden aquellos foreros que tiene descendencia magica y pueden poner post iguales sin cansarse, jajaja, creo que es la adiccion al foro, hace mal, ya me esta afectando a mi tambien. :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## magomago

Yo no voy , pero si alguien me ingresa unos 1500 Euritos en mi cuenta bancaria , que es mas o menos lo que puede costar incripcion + hotel + comida (Cutre) + Viaje + Gastos (Cutres) entonces me planteare ir . 
¿Algun potentado quiere financiarme? (A fondo perdido claro )

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Algun potentado quiere financiarme? (A fondo perdido claro )


Yo no... (el resto que lo ponga Ignoto)

----------


## Xavi-Z

¿Alguien sabe si Ignoto va al FISM?

Se lo iba a preguntar por privado, pero no me atrevo...

----------


## Xavi-Z

Por cierto...

Yo no voy.

----------


## daniganyo

Yo tampoco voy

----------


## Ella

> hotel


eso corre por mi cuenta..y tu lo sabes pecho lobo...   :Wink:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Iniciado por magomago
> 
> hotel
> 
> 
> eso corre por mi cuenta..y tu lo sabes pecho lobo...


Habitación triple, ¿no?

Ignoto, ¿Por que no vas?

----------


## magomago

> Iniciado por magomago
> 
> hotel
> 
> 
> eso corre por mi cuenta..y tu lo sabes pecho lobo...


Bueno ya que Ella me financia el hotel entonces ahora solo necesitaria que me financiaran el resto , o sea vamos que necesitaria en vez de 1500 unos 1100 euros ..... algun alma caritativa mas ? ,podria llevar publicidad de una empresa , o llevar el toro de osborne tatuado..... lo que querais ....

Por cierto yo tambien estoy intrigado por que no va Ignoto

----------


## javifocus

Magomago, yo si llevas un toro de osborne, pero a cuestas de esos que estan en estas carreteras de España, pues igual propongo una colecta pa subvencinarte 100 eurillos y ya solo te quedaran 1000. Seguro que con esto el resto te lo subvenciona la marca en cuestion  :mrgreen:

PD: Ignoto no va porque creo q va a Almussafes, pero no estoy seguro   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo, en calidad de jurado, no me queda más remedio que ir al FISM de este año. :mrgreen:
 Y lo malo es que tenía pensado algún premiajo para Ignoto, pero que le vamos a hacer... jeje

----------

